# Festplatte schaltet sich aus



## C-H (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Meine (relativ neue) Festplatte, auf der mein Betriebssystem(Vista) installiert ist schaltet sich schon nach wenigen Sekunden aus, und muss dann bei einem Zugriff erst wieder hochfahren. Dadurch wird die Arbeit am Rechner natürlich extrem langsam und zäh. Die Platte ist eine S-ATA von Maxtor (genaue Modellbezeichnung hab' ich jetzt grad nicht zur Hand). Gibt es da nicht so Tools, mit denen man das Stromsparverhalten (ich hoffe mal das es daran liegt) einer Platte einstellen kann? Hab' schon auf der Maxtor-Seite gesucht aber nix gefunden. 

Oder kann es an was anderem liegen?


----------



## hueggy (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hast du schon mal folgendes probiert:

Systemsteuerung
Anzeige
Bildschirmschoner
Energieverwaltung
Erweitert

Da hast du dann die Möglichgeit auch das Ausschalten der Festplatte zu konfigurieren.

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------



## C-H (26. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Aber betrifft das nicht alle Festplatten? Die anderen verhalten sich nämlich "richtig" bzw. fahren nicht so schnell runter. Aber ich werde trotzdem mal schauen.


----------



## hueggy (26. Oktober 2007)

Hm, ja da hast du auch wiederum Recht. aber vielleicht funktioniert es ja trotzdem. Wäre super, wenn du das Ergebnis posten könntest.

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------

